# Issues with remote



## digpower (Feb 13, 2019)

I received my Stream 4K today and have not been able to get the remote to work properly. I was able to get it to pair, but it does not work reliably at all. Even when it is connected there is a huge lag and cursor jumps around the screen when navigating. Pretty much unusable. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

IIRC the remote uses BlueTooth. Do you have any other sources of a strong BT signal in the area that might cause interference? I remember people having similar issues with the original Slide remote, which also used BT, and it seemed to effect more people with plasma TVs then anyone else. Apparently they're big sources of EM radiation and can interfere with things like that. Do you have a plasma TV?


----------



## digpower (Feb 13, 2019)

Not a plasma. TCL 4K TV.


----------



## digpower (Feb 13, 2019)

I moved the Stream 4K away from the TV and the remote is now working as it should. Must have been the interference you were referring to. the shielding in the stream must not be that good. Especially if the device is meant to go behind the TV...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mine is near my TCL TV. And over half a dozen other devices using BT. But so far, I have not run into any remote issues.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Mine is near my TCL TV. And over half a dozen other devices using BT. But so far, I have not run into any remote issues.


Does the remote control your TV volume? It doesn't on my TCL 5 series.


----------

